# Air pump



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

Ok help please. im tired of my darn air pump its louder then even my return pump for my tank and my ac 100. its horrible i can't sleep or nothing i need either a good quiet brand of airpump for a 90g thats priced good or a way to make my current one quieter


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the pump itself is loud, you can try a "repair kit" sometimes a new diaphragm will help. It the issue is it vibrating against what is sits on you can put it on a sponge, pillow, or other makeshift vibration dampener. But you won't quiet the glub sounds (well maybe is you put the whole tank in a foam box). 

Do you really need air? Get a power head to push the water around (esp.at the surface) instead.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

emc7 said:


> If the pump itself is loud, you can try a "repair kit" sometimes a new diaphragm will help. It the issue is it vibrating against what is sits on you can put it on a sponge, pillow, or other makeshift vibration dampener. But you won't quiet the glub sounds (well maybe is you put the whole tank in a foam box).
> 
> Do you really need air? Get a power head to push the water around (esp.at the surface) instead.


i have plenty of surface movement thanks to my loclines but the reason why i use the airstone instead is because u cant see it


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I put my pump on a towel under the stand problem solved. 

If the pump itself is loud it's time to re place


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try a luft pump....supposed to be good for deeper tanks....
i use a danner pump...it wouldn't work for you...it is very quiet and works great.....but you aren't running 100+ airlines....


----------

